# David Torn



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay, here's another undervalued player. More of a soundscape player than a shredder, Torn has an immediately identifiable sound.

Someone has posted Torn's instructional video in 14 segments on Youtube. The sounds he gets with his Klein/Steinberger guitar, his rack of delays and other effects, and his panorama of foot pedals and controllers is really something else. His use and demonstration of the Steinberger Trans-Trem is particularly impressive. :bow: Made me want one REAL bad.

Flavours you may not have tasted...ever. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdFslOM-LjI&feature=related


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm not sure what to make of this guy. I don't think I could listen to a whole lot of his stuff, but he's definately doing _his_ own thing. Man. I gotta say that's $hitload of gear. I think I'm mostly surprised that Levon Helm and this guy even know each other. That's like John Prine and Allan Holdsworth hanging out. :smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The connection between Torn and Helm is very tenuous at best. The Homespun Tapes thing is a largely Woodstock NY thing, so that's Helm's connection.

I have one of Torn's albums and he does just a killer version of Voodoo Child. VERY different than what you're used to, but true in spirit to the original.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the link, Torn is cool.

I like it and try to play that general style sometimes. Yup, it takes a fair amount of gear to get a lot of "textured" tones and timbres, but one can play spacey, ethereal, or whatever with basic gear, and I like an acoustic quality to it. It's one of the applications of New Standard tuning (CGDAEG) I like.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Torn's work with Bill Bruford, Tony Levin and Mark Isham is my favourite work. It was called Clouds About Mercury.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

His Prezens stuff is awesome. And he's an interesting bloke to boot -- posts over on TGP all the time. Definitely a unique mind.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Don't forget Jewel. :smile:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Don't forget Jewel. :smile:


Of course. Gotta make sure the bills are paid. :smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Paul said:


> Is that the Robert Fripp tuning, the crafty tuning?


Yes, yes it is.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

iaresee said:


> His Prezens stuff is awesome. And he's an interesting bloke to boot -- posts over on TGP all the time. Definitely a unique mind.


That's probably the first really good reason I've ever seen to go on TGP.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Man.. that guy got inspire by a migrating pack of Whales or what? LOL:sport-smiley-002:

Frank


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

mhammer said:


> That's probably the first really good reason I've ever seen to go on TGP.


Handle is splatt. He writes in this prose format that's pretty out there some times. The guy is always super nice and thoughtful when you talk to him 1:1.


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

David's a well-respected player, composer, producer, mastering engineer, sideman, product designer, texturalist... Geez, this is a guy who gets fan mail from Jeff Beck and works as a consultant to the likes of Sting and Scorsese... 
Plus he's a _great_ guy and has been a very supportive friend to me and many others. 
His website here: http://davidtorn.net


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

rwe333 said:


> David's a well-respected player, composer, producer, mastering engineer, sideman, product designer, texturalist... Geez, this is a guy who gets fan mail from Jeff Beck and works as a consultant to the likes of Sting and Scorsese...
> Plus he's a _great_ guy and has been a very supportive friend to me and many others.
> His website here: http://davidtorn.net


Wayne is another good reason to hang out on TGP. He posts more there. :smile:


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Wayne is another good reason to hang out on TGP. He posts more there. :smile:


You're too kind (cheque's in the mail).


----------

